# Southern Ohio/Cincinnati Makeup Demo May 22nd



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Sunday May 22nd, from 1 to 7pm

A very talented makeup artist from The Dent School House will be giving a demo with tips and tricks on the basics. She will also bring along some of the more advanced stuff and show how to do it as well. It is going to be a fun filled blast!
Pending enough time, we will also be doing a realistic eyeball Make N Take session after the makeup demo.

Pm me for more details 
We are located in Cincinnati, just off the Eastgate mall exit.


----------

